
RIM PlayBook to benefit Quanta and Foxlink (delay due to panel shortage) - protomyth
http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20110406PD224.html
======
protomyth
from the article: "Sources from touch screen panel makers also pointed out
that PlayBook shipments were postponed for about a month from the original
schedule due to a delay in software testing as well as shortage of touch
panels because Apple already booked up most of the available capacity."

